# Range Killer B - Zugverlegung Reverb-Sattelstütze



## Boris-C (5. Mai 2013)

Heute habe ich mich mal um eine neue Zugverlegung der Reverb-Sattelstütze gekümmert und bin zu dem folgenden Ergebnis gekommen...

Vorher verlief der Zug links am Steuerkopf vorbei, den Rahmenunterzug hinab und dann am Sitzrohr wieder hoch.
Ich habe ihn jetzt rechts am Steuerkopf vorbei gelegt, dann am oberen Rahmenrohr entlang und bin dann durch das Dreieck (s. Bild) nach oben gegangen.
Funktioniert einwandfrei und sieht tausendmal sauberer aus wie vorher...

Gruss, Boris


----------



## madre (10. Mai 2013)

Wie stramm sitzt die bei ausgefahrener Stütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris-C (11. Mai 2013)

Ich habe den Zug bei ausgefahrener Stütze verlegt, er liegt dann "normal"- also weder stramm noch zu locker am Rahmen an. 
Wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist, beult sich der Zug rechts und links von der Durchführung druch das Dreieck S-Förmig aus. Ich bin mit dieser Lösung sehr zufrieden; der Zug stört nirgends und er ist weniger gefährdet als bei der origianlen Zugverlegung...


----------



## madre (12. Mai 2013)

Klingt gut. Hast du den unterm Oberrohr noch fest gemacht? War da noch was frei oder einfach so mit kabelbinder?


----------



## Boris-C (12. Mai 2013)

Zum Steuerrohr hin ist ja an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs so ein Kreuz-Befestiger, da ging die Leitung noch gerade so mit drunter; zur Sattelstütze hin ist eine kleine Lasche für Kabelbinder, da habe ich mit einem Kabelbinder die Reverb-Leitung und den hinteren Schaltzug befestigt.


----------



## Mainzerger (14. Mai 2013)

Ist die Zugverlegung bei allen Modellen des Range 2013 KB möglich ? ( im Sinne von Aussparungen etc)


----------



## Boris-C (14. Mai 2013)

Ich vermute schon... Bei den kleineren Rahmen ist vermutlich auch dieses Rahmendreieck etwas kleiner, aber die Leitung wird schon noch da durch passen


----------

